# Circle hook size?



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So im working on changing all of my top-bottom mullet/pompano rigs over to circle hooks once I use up all the pre-tied ones i already have J hooks on. I currently use #6 j hooks on all my rigs. I was wondering what would be the equivalent of that size in circle hooks?

Guess i should also say that i typically cut my shrimp into the size of my finger nail or slightly larger.


----------



## Chumlyus (Apr 22, 2013)

#4


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Owner Mutu Light #1s will cover most everything for small bottom fish. #4s will work but a decent sized Pup can/will straighten them out.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

#2-4 kahles or Mutu circles for me. The #4 circles are quite thin and bendy if you're after pompano or pups. Keep a light drag especially on bigger fish. The kahles also are self setting on whiting/mullet and pompano.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> So im working on changing all of my top-bottom mullet/pompano rigs over to circle hooks once I use up all the pre-tied ones i already have J hooks on.


Why wait? If you think you can gain some improvement over what you currently have then start taking the upgraded ones out for a test drive. Below are some scenarios for phasing in better rigs:

Scenario #1: Suppose you have 3 kids and you take at least one of them fishing with you. Give your kids the less-good rigs and keep the really good ones for yourself. You catch more than them. You become a hero to them, so they don't even care you smoked them. In fact, they will love you even more - and more than they love their mother. IMHO, this a Best Case scenario and the most likely one. (Note: Since it is Mother's Day weekend, don't be a complete jerk and rub that in your wife's face. She probably already knows this.)

Scenario #2: You give those ungrateful little sh.+s the good rigs and you use the suboptimal ones. While you are at, give them your best pole and best fishing spot. Why not? Your rod is low-end b/c you can't afford to buy better gear because you have to buy them things like braces, college tuition, clothes and occasionally food. They out catch you. They are smug about it. No worries though - you can put them in a Sgt Slaughter-style cobra clutch until they promise not to tell anyone about it. This makes you a fantastic father because you put most of their fishing needs first!

Of course, the two scenarios above are silly hypotheticals. You should not apply the cobra clutch to your children unless both of you are laughing. And your kids or grandkids have should access to your best tied rigs, best spot and your best medium-quality outfit.

KBueno


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

kbueno1 said:


> Why wait? If you think you can gain some improvement over what you currently have then start taking the upgraded ones out for a test drive. Below are some scenarios for phasing in better rigs:
> 
> Scenario #1: Suppose you have 3 kids and you take at least one of them fishing with you. Give your kids the less-good rigs and keep the really good ones for yourself. You catch more than them. You become a hero to them, so they don't even care you smoked them. In fact, they will love you even more - and more than they love their mother. IMHO, this a Best Case scenario and the most likely one. (Note: Since it is Mother's Day weekend, don't be a complete jerk and rub that in your wife's face. She probably already knows this.)
> 
> ...


Well I have no kids. Currently I am the kid and still do a lot of my surf fishing with my dad. Thus my new rigs will be for out fishing the old man and showing him that the apprentice has surpassed the Master.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

My 2c: for fishing cut shrimp would be #4 mutu light circle or eagle claw L197#1 or 1/0. IMO #1 mutu light circle is too big for whiting/mullet unless you are fishing a big flea, fine for pups. If you are worried about straightening out the hook use the eagle claws as they are thicker wire. Hard to find that hook in those sizes but I buy them in bulk online. Have caught plenty of citation pomps on very small hooks and fleas.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I've found I catch just as many fish and able to hold larger fish, with the #2 mutu light circle. I go from #1s- 5/0s with cut bait for pups/specks, etc. I also use Kahles and find the #4 kahle is stronger than the #4 mutu light with just as many hook ups,especially with mud minnows/fish bites. I also prefer kahle's for my mud minnow/finger mullet fishing.


----------

